# Welcome to hirecanadianmilitary.com



## daftandbarmy (22 Mar 2010)

FYI... 
  
Welcome to hirecanadianmilitary.com the premier network site for former members of the Canadian Forces. Our mission is to provide Canadian military veterans with information resources and to actively assist connecting you with the most appropriate employer.

www.hirecanadianmilitary.com 
  
Who is Hire Canadian Military, and what do they do? 
Well, I suppose the first thing to say is it started with an idea. Four guys who have served - and two still wear a uniform. Some are/were enlisted folk. And some are of the officer persuasion. All members of the "company" recognized there was a serious need for a job site that specialized in representing the military men and women of this country. 

 We are a group of dedicated military professionals and retired military veterans who have banded together to ensure those who retire from military service find employment. 

 All members of this company have worked as civilians. All of them recognized there was a disconnect with civilian corporate knowledge with respect to the capabilities of those who have served their country honourably, and in many cases with some serious distinction. Looking for work was a challenge for many reasons. 

 Military people do not always know how to translate those valuable skills into civilian language. We provide access to a professional who does. 

 Three years ago we started this small company and it has blossomed into a very successful operation. 

 We provide resources on our site that all veterans can access to help find employment. We also have a list of vacant positions that companies would like to fill with personel that have military experience. 

 We are always on the look out for companies and Human Resources professionals that are seeking that perfect fit. Once they visit our site they usually use our site as a "go to" place to fill those vacant positions. 

 We are always interested in hearing from people and listening to their ideas on how we can improve and grow while helping the military veteran and Canadian industry come together. 

 We look forward to hearing from you


----------



## LineJumper (22 Mar 2010)

Interesting site. I don't see how it is much different to any of the multitude of search engines already available. Hopefully it works out for those looking.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Mar 2010)

While the goal of most every organization is to make a profit, the presence of former CF members separates this org from many of the others.  There is a legitemate vested concern in whats good for members/former members rather than loyalty to  anonymous shareholders...


----------

